# [Python-update] Problema con el Python-Update (Cerrado)

## will198

Hola a todos,

Al emerger el vlc + ogle + ogle-gui al terminar me ha dicho un mensaje que se había actualizado la versión de python (no se que tendra que ver con lo que emergí pero bueno...) el caso es que me salí on mensage que me decia que debería hacer un pithon-update... el caso es que lo lancé y me fui... y cuando vuelvo a los 5 minutos tengo lanzado un emerge de 108 paquetes...

¿Esto es normal?

cuando he intentado entrar en inet el firefox no me arranca, y me dice que "Couldn't load XPCOM."

Menos mal que opera sigue funcionando y puedo seguir conectado...

de momento no ha terminado con el emerge... espero que cuando termine todo vuelva a funcionar...

¿Alguien sabe que ha pasado?Last edited by will198 on Mon Sep 14, 2009 1:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## natxoblogg

no has echo nunca un python-update??, por lo que veo no, por eso te saldrán mogollón de paquetes. Pasa que una nueva versión de python esta por instalar, por lo que alguno de los nuevos paquetes que has instalado (va a ser el ogle), están echos con una versión diferente. asi que los paquetes que dependan de python con versiones más antiguas se recompilan de nuevo, no te preocupes todos hemos pasado por ahi.

----------

## will198

Pues si es normal, vale pero al menos deberían avisar o algo la verdad... el susto ha sido mayúsculo...

El firefox despues de la actualización no funcionaba, le he tenido que re emerger y ya ha vuelto a funcionar...

un saludo a todos

----------

## natxoblogg

Cambia el título del hilo por cerrado si ya te ha quedado claro. Gracias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si no recuerdo mal, el ELOG de portage avisa en pantalla después de cada actualización de python que hay que ejecutar python-updater...

Salud!

----------

## will198

si que avisa de los del python update pero debería avisar... ojo has pasado de la version 2.5 a 2.6... es posible que tenga que reemerger todos los paquetes que dependen de python no te asustes si tienes que dejar toda la noche el pc compilando.... o algo así  :Smile: 

Ya cambio el asunto

----------

